# Mississippi River - Pool 2



## ChiefCubby (May 18, 2016)

Went out today and couldn't find anything but a lonely white bass. Current was ripping and the water level is high. This is a new fishery for me and I'm afraid it's gonna take a long time for me to figure it out. Would never ask for specifics, but I'm open to any information anyone wants to give. Would like to find a bunch of smallies. Good luck out there.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberboy (May 18, 2016)

I live near the Ford dam in so Mpls. Can't help with fishing holes but have noticed the water is high. The island just below the Ford dam is almost under water and it looks fast. Must have been more rain to the north than we've had here.


----------

